# Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

*Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Ubisoft hat soeben mitgeteilt, dass man allen Käufern von Assassin's Creed Unity die "Dead Kings" Kampagne, die bisher Teil des Season Passes war, kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen wird, quasi als Entschuldigung für die zahlreichen technischen und inhaltlichen Probleme mit dem Spiel zum Release (und quasi immer noch). 

Käufer des Season Passes erhalten als Ausgleich für den freien DLC für alle ein freies Spiel aus dem Ubisoft Katalog. Dabei handelt es sich durchaus um sehr aktuelle Spiele wie The Crew, Far Cry 4, Rayman Legends, AC 4 Black Flag, Watch_Dogs oder Just Dance 2015.

Gleichzeitig hat Ubisoft den Season Pass von allen Shop zurückgezogen, d.h. er ist nicht mehr erhältlich. Somit kommen nur Spieler in den Genuss dieser Aktion, die den Season Pass bereits besitzen.

Nachzulesen ist das alles hier im Original, auch mit FAQ, wie das Ganze von statten gehen wird:

http://assassinscreed.ubi.com/de-DE....aspx?c=tcm:156-186654-16&ct=tcm:148-76770-32

http://assassinscreed.ubi.com/de-DE....aspx?c=tcm:156-186650-16&ct=tcm:148-76770-32


----------



## iKimi22 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Macht die Bugs auch nicht besser/weniger.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*



 Deatroy schrieb:


> Macht die Bugs auch nicht besser/weniger.



Das behauptet ja auch niemand...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Mano!!!! Damn´t umsonst Far Cry 4 gekauft. 

Dann nimm ich halt the Crew. 

Aber geile Aktion!


----------



## Invisiblo (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

a) Wie kann man sich generell (und dann noch zu Release) nen Season Pass holen?

b) Behaupten jetzt immer noch Leute das Spiel hätte gar keine Probleme?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> a) Wie kann man sich generell (und dann noch zu Release) nen Season Pass holen?
> 
> b) Behaupten jetzt immer noch Leute das Spiel hätte gar keine Probleme?



Soll ich lügen, wenn es bei mir anständig läuft, nur damit du dich wohler fühlst?


----------



## Invisiblo (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Nein, aber zu oft habe ich gelesen, dass Leuten Unfähigkeit unterstellt wird. "Wenn es auf meiner 9xx läuft, muss es bei dir ja auch laufen." oder "Guck doch auf die Benchmarks. Wenn es bei dir Probleme macht, liegt es halt an dir."


----------



## DerLachs (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Wie soll ich denn jetzt Ubisoft bashen? Die Publisher machen es einem heutzutage auch nicht leicht. 

Aber mal im Ernst: Schöne Aktion, die ich nicht erwartet hätte.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Grade vor ner Minute schon woanders gelesen. Naja, ganz nette Aktion. Macht das Spiel auch nicht besser, aber wenigstens ist das mal'ne handfeste Entsculdigung an alle, Far Cry 4 für umme ist echt gut, dürfte das bessere Spiel sein (bisher dank IUnquisition noch keine Zeit dafür gehabt es anzuwerfen), von Black Flag ganz zu schweigen (<3). 

Habe sowohl AC: Unity Gold als auch Far Cry 4 Gold (damit wäre mein direker Pick von der Liste schon in meinem Besitz) bereits auf Steam, daher weiß ich grad nur bedingt, was ich mir da bitte aussuchen soll ... fasse ich die Enttäuschung Watch_Dogs an (*erfolgreich nicht habe hypen lassen und bisher gemieden^^*) oder entgegen meiner Gewohnheit mal mit The Crew ein Rennspiel antesten?! Mhh ...


----------



## justabody (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Rayman Legends ist das beste Spiel auf der Liste XD

Die The Crew Beta war eigentlich ganz nett. Zwar keine Revolution, aber für nen Arcaderacer... super Openworld und die Schnellreisefunktion erst!^^


----------



## Invisiblo (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Far Cry 4 und danach Rayman Legends wären btw. meine Wahl.


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Das mit dem kostenlosen DLC als Entschuldigung finde ich gut. Hatte die Mail von Ubisoft gerade gelesen. Die Bugs sind nunmal im Spiel und müssen jetzt nach und nach gepatcht werden. Der versemmelte Release ist eh nicht mehr zu retten.


----------



## lg36 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Hat sich also doch ausgezahlt ACU+SP zu kaufen


----------



## cultraider (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

gilt das auch, wenn man sich ac u und den sp jetzt noch kauft?


----------



## lg36 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*



cultraider schrieb:


> gilt das auch, wenn man sich ac u und den sp jetzt noch kauft?



ein SP kann man zur Zeit (bis die Action vorbei ist) nicht mehr kaufen so wie ich das verstanden habe !?


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Finde die Aktion und auch die Entschuldigung klasse! Sowas wünsche ich mir übrigens auch von EA. BF Hardline kostenlos für alle verarschten Battlefield 4 Besitzer.

Hier übrigens die Originalmail, für alle, die sie nicht bekommen oder noch nicht gelesen haben:

*Betreff:* D4rkResistance, ein Update für Assassin's Creed Unity von Yannis Mallat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Enthaltene Links:*
Patch 3 wird diese Woche veröffentlicht
ACU-Angebot-FAQ


----------



## lg36 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Finde die Aktion und auch die Entschuldigung klasse! Sowas wünsche ich mir übrigens auch von EA. BF Hardline kostenlos für alle verarschten Battlefield 4 Besitzer.
> 
> Hier übrigens die Originalmail, für alle, die sie nicht bekommen oder noch nicht gelesen haben:
> 
> ...



Hast du es schon eingelöst? Kannst du bitte schreiben wie das abläuft ?  Ich habe jetzt gemerkt das ich nur die Special Edition habe und nicht die Gold Edition wo der SP dabei wäre!  Ich will das jetzt irgendwie hinbekommen sodass ich ein Spiel bekomme, dazu muss ich halt wissen wie das ablaufen wird !


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

Steht eigentlich unmissverständlich in der Mail. Wenn du AC: Unity ohne SP besitzt (egal welche Version), erhällst du automatisch Zugriff auf den "Dead Kings"-DLC, sobald dieser veröffentlicht wird. Besitzt du allerdings den SP, hätteste den "Dead Kings"-DLC ja sowieso schon quasi umsonst bekommen. Daher kriegst du als Alternative ein anderes Ubisoft Spiel gratis (wie dieses abläuft, weiß ich nicht, da es mich nicht betrifft; wird aber sicherlich in den entsprechenden o.g. Links erklärt).


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. November 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*

langsam müsste der ganze Mist doch auch mal die Politik erreichen.
Was sich heutzutage Puplisher erlauben ist doch nur noch ein Witz.
Kunden mit billigen Boni durch Vorbestelleraktionen locken und unfertige Software releasen.
Absolute Frechheit!
Und dann kann man diese "Software" nicht mal zurückgeben oder verkaufen da der ganze Müll an Accounts gebunden wird.
In meinen Augen muss das ganze endlich mal durch die Gesetzgebung reguliert werden.
Es wird immer schlimmer und schlimmer.


----------



## freezy94 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ubisoft verschenkt "Dead Kings" DLC an AC Unity Käufer und freies Spiel für Season Pass Käufer*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> langsam müsste der ganze Mist doch auch mal die Politik erreichen.
> Was sich heutzutage Puplisher erlauben ist doch nur noch ein Witz.
> Kunden mit billigen Boni durch Vorbestelleraktionen locken und unfertige Software releasen.
> Absolute Frechheit!
> ...



Also bei mir läuft AC: Unity einwandfrei, sorry.


----------

